# Cloverfield and Conspiracy



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Wow,.... another disappointment.
When I first heard talk of this one I did not expect much, then it was released and all the high praise and hype started rolling in. Sounds like a fun movie huh? My wife was bored out of her mind the first 20 -30 minutes, then I fell asleep just about the time they got to Beth's apartment building. Woke up with a few minutes left and thought "Why am I not surprised, let down by another modern Hollywood film,...again", tuned back into the Jazz game and,...well,...another disappointment :unbelievable:

Anyone really like this one? Do I need to give it another shot and see if I can keep my eyes open? Funny how I can be totally immersed in a conversation driven film and doze off during a "Terrific movie, filled with spectacle and humor" "Heart racing experience with plenty of chills and exhilaration" I even read one review where where someones pulse was pounding so fiercely he almost threw up on multiple occasions. 

What a snooze fest :huh: Can hardly wait for tonights feature, Conspiracy. My wife also picked this one out . Generally I like Val Kilmer's films but I do not have ANY expectations for this one.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: Cloverfield*

Conspiracy reminded me of a B movie. You can tell Val has been grazing on the grubb a little more than usual... a bit hefty. It was okay, but nothing special... :2stars: for me.

I have put off watching Cloverfield because so many people have told me they did not like it... on top of the camera being jittery, which I can not stand to watch a movie like that... it makes me sick.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Cloverfield*

Well, Conspiracy was better than I thought. Still not very good as I'd swore I've seen it before. Maybe Charles Bronson was in it,... or was it Snipes, or Seagal, or Van Dam, or ????


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Cloverfield*

This movie is said to have tonnes of bass. Is the movie that bad?


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

*Re: Cloverfield*

No, I would not say it's that bad but, it's really no where near as good as all the hype that surrounds it. Disappointing YES!, terrible,.... no. 
Hmmm,... really don't recall too much bass either,... but I may have missed all the bass while I was snoozing :thud:


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2008)

*Re: Cloverfield*

First post. Maybe I just really like monster movies but this movie is one of my favorites and yes, it works out the sub bigtime. All the scenes in Manhattan after the monster makes landfall contain rocket and small arms fire off in the distance, not to mention the chaos when the monster is close by, or when the Brooklyn Bridge collapses, or when the helicopters are flying, or as it echoes when they are in the subway or . . . you get the picture.

Cloverfield jumped ahead of the Matrix on my 'showoff clips'.

jp


----------



## muzz (Nov 30, 2006)

*Re: Cloverfield*

I'm not a fan of shaky handheld cameras at all, so in the beginning it really bothered me....
I got over that and just watched the movie.

Not a classic, but not that bad...different.

Ahmed- Yes it REALLY works the sub hard, fantastic bass in this movie.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: Cloverfield*

Yes Sonnie,

I pretty much heard what you did. That after the great commercials, it was a let down, and my 16 year old stepson said, the ending was "whack" He did not like the ending at all. So, I did not rush to see it, especially at the prices of movies today.


----------



## weeZ (Sep 10, 2006)

*Re: Cloverfield*

Never saw it the theaters but have rented it a couple of times, 1st on dvd then blu. While I did enjoy it both times it's not something I would purchase. I actually like the camera work, gave a more frenzied feel to the panic.


----------



## no. 5 (Jul 4, 2007)

*Re: Cloverfield*



nova said:


> Wow,.... another disappointment.


I haven't seen it yet, but I'm not that surprised. There seem to be more movies lately that are "great eye candy" with "spectacular bass" and so on, but less often a person hears that the plot and acting was as amazing. Pity.


----------



## Blaser (Aug 28, 2006)

Personally I liked the idea of the movie which is new to me. I liked the special effects and spectacular sound effects in the movie. 
I have seen this movie on DVD and will buy it on Blu-ray. I don't meet a lot of good movies these days which makes this movie a nice one. Well the plot is not spectacular but it is not bad either.... I must say I liked it.


----------



## thewire (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: Cloverfield*



nova said:


> No, I would not say it's that bad but, it's really no where near as good as all the hype that surrounds it. Disappointing YES!, terrible,.... no.
> Hmmm,... really don't recall too much bass either,... but I may have missed all the bass while I was snoozing :thud:


I never snooze during a movie or show no matter how tired it makes me becuase I have my trusty cup of java.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Sonnie said:



> I have put off watching Cloverfield because so many people have told me they did not like it... on top of the camera being jittery, which I can not stand to watch a movie like that... it makes me sick.


I'll second this comment. I coudln't make it through the first 15 minutes. It must be tough making this kind of movie when the trend in camera making is to use technology that reduces the jitters.

:bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Bob_99 said:


> Sonnie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





WEll, like I said before, for a $1.00 at pathmark, I guess is worth a shot to see for myself.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I watched a movie... a literally terrible movie, _Crank_... and the camera work was awful. The jittery camera made me nauseous. I vowed I would never watch another movie like that again. Of course, the movie itself was about as worthless as a cup of water on a raging fire. :sarcastic:


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> I watched a movie... a literally terrible movie, _Crank_... and the camera work was awful. The jittery camera made me nauseous. I vowed I would never watch another movie like that again. Of course, the movie itself was about as worthless as a cup of water on a raging fire. :sarcastic:


well, I just need to watch and see for myself.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

OK... I had enough... I have read soooo much talk about how awesome the bass is in this movie (Cloverfield). Actually, DrPainMD has it ranked at the top in our DMDB Top Movies with Bass... see also the DMDB Cloverfield thread with all the waterfalls. After this much encouragement I decided to just buy the Blu-ray copy for a demo disc.

I can certainly say that I now know why it is rated at the top for bass movies. If this is not the absolute best movie for a bass demo, I don't know what else could top it.

Mark... if you did not notice that much bass in this movie, you need to get yourself a new sub. :yes: 

After getting everything setup to somewhat my satisfaction in the new HT yesterday, I decided to let this be the movie to test the subs. 

As Mark stated... I was extremely bored the first 20 minutes or so. I began to wonder when the bass would arrive. It is actually about 18-20 minutes into the movie before you get a real dose of bass... and it doesn't let up but a few minutes at the time before it is hammering you again. Yeah... there is a small bit of bass for a few seconds right at the beginning, but it ain't nothing like what is later.

There is so much deep bass that it crossed my mind that I was glad I added the extra support to our truss system overhead. 

My wife was lying on the couch and said she did not hear much at all, but she sure felt something and it was shaking the entire house. :hsd: She said our daughter and her friend came running out of their room asking what was going on... they could feel it as well.

What was even more amazing was when I decided I better check on my sub drivers (4 x Fi Audio Q18's tuned to 12.5Hz)... they are exposed and you can see the drivers. During one of the scenes I got up to check on them and they were hardly moving, but my entire body was tingling and vibrating. It had to be one of the most awesome experiences I have encountered with bass. Okay... it's only the four Fi Q18's and a pair of Audiopulse 15's with four EP2500's. :whistling:

I will admit that the movie itself is not stellar, but it ain't that bad either. I actually ended up thinking it was very entertaining myself. The hand held camera was nothing jittery like the worthless movie _Crank_.

In all seriousness... this movie is an absolute must in my book for a fantastic demo... *IF* you got the goods to deliver up. :bigsmile:


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Mark... if you did not notice that much bass in this movie, you need to get yourself a new sub. :yes:


Yeah, I'd like a new sub or two. Don't get me wrong, my RBH 1212-SE is no slouch, but I'm sure I could do better for the money :spend:. 

I don't think it's so much my sub, but my inability to stay awake for a film like this. Most likely snoozed through all the bass. :yikes::rofl2:


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Well... there ya go... your sub is too bass shy because if it were up to the task you would not have been able to sleep. :blink: Or maybe you had the volume turned down too low.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm trying to convince myself that this move is worth the look, I just heard so much about the language that I was not sure I wanted to see it. I'm sure my system would really show off the bass.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

No, did not have it real loud. Had it louder than normal TV watching but not as loud as usual for movies.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Tony... yes... the language is not the best. It is not however, what I would call extremely offensive, although you would not want kids watching. Of course I would not want kids watching it anyway because of the realism it might portray to some kids. The language is in the form of "oh poopee" or maybe it was "holy poopee" (something to that effect) after a few of the major attacks or incidents. IIRC... maybe 4-5 times during the movie, but it is not like The Departed or anything close to that where the language is being whirled around in every other sentence.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Watched Cloverfield last night and agree with the above comments, The first 15min was a complete waste of time and really has no impact on the rest of the film. I actually felt motion sick because of the shaky camera movements throughout the movie but enjoyed the idea of the film. I do wish there would have been more to the end of the movie but I see the directors point in cutting it short.
The audio is defiantly dynamic there are some serious lows


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

This has become my favorite demo disc. I just skip past the first part and on to Ms. Liberty's head being whirled through town. I think that part, the first part where the military starts firing on the monster, the part where the monster grabs the helicopter out of mid air and the monster staring down on Hud, could all be great demo pieces combined with a couple of scene from Hulk, Live Free or Die Hard and a few more.


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> This has become my favorite demo disc. I just skip past the first part and on to Ms. Liberty's head being whirled through town. I think that part, the first part where the military starts firing on the monster, the part where the monster grabs the helicopter out of mid air and the monster staring down on Hud, could all be great demo pieces combined with a couple of scene from Hulk, Live Free or Die Hard and a few more.


I still have not seen this movie. Its amazing how this film has caused so much discussion, for a movie that most who have seen it are very disappointed. I better rent this asap.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually I think this movie is more liked than disliked. IMDB is usually a good indicator of how well a movie is liked. Out of 117,000+ votes, this movie gets a 7.5 out of 10. That's pretty good. I would say it is a very popular and well liked movie.

It also get a 77% from T-Meter Critics on Rotten Tomatoes... "Consensus: A sort of Blair Witch Project crossed with Godzilla, Cloverfield is economically paced, stylistically clever, and filled with scares."


----------



## deacongreg (Jul 29, 2008)

Sonnie said:


> Actually I think this movie is more liked than disliked. IMDB is usually a good indicator of how well a movie is liked. Out of 117,000+ votes, this movie gets a 7.5 out of 10. That's pretty good. I would say it is a very popular and well liked movie.
> 
> It also get a 77% from T-Meter Critics on Rotten Tomatoes... "Consensus: A sort of Blair Witch Project crossed with Godzilla, Cloverfield is economically paced, stylistically clever, and filled with scares."



OK. I`m basing this on just what I`ve read on line, folks seem to dislike the ending and how the film was shot.


----------



## Ricci (May 23, 2007)

I don't think it's a very good movie. If the bass wasn't there I wouldn't have bought it that's for sure:coocoo:. Not completely atrocious though. For extreme ULF bass I put it with The Hulk and WOTW's as the 3 most gratuitous bass fests out there. 

Sonnie,

Have you tried Master and Commander with your current set-up yet? It's not as completely bass'd out as the other movies mentioned, but it has some sick cannon shots and is a MUCH better film. :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

deacongreg said:


> OK. I`m basing this on just what I`ve read on line, folks seem to dislike the ending and how the film was shot.


Yeah... I agree. It did not have the best ending and I was also not crazy about the way it was shot with the home camera.



Ricci said:


> I don't think it's a very good movie. If the bass wasn't there I wouldn't have bought it that's for sure:coocoo:. Not completely atrocious though. For extreme ULF bass I put it with The Hulk and WOTW's as the 3 most gratuitous bass fests out there.
> 
> Sonnie,
> 
> Have you tried Master and Commander with your current set-up yet? It's not as completely bass'd out as the other movies mentioned, but it has some sick cannon shots and is a MUCH better film. :T


I have not watched Master and Commander yet, nor WOTW or even The Hulk (other than a few minutes). I plan to though. There are several I want to watch similar to it... one that comes to mind is U-571.


----------

